# Ruthie Bolton's Jersey To Be Retired Saturday



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> * Bolton's Jersey To Be Retired*
> To honor one of the greatest players in the history of the WNBA, Monarchs legend Ruthie Bolton will be the first in Monarchs history to have her jersey retired. Known as “Ms. Monarch,” the beloved Bolton has been the face of the franchise since the original WNBA season, and played her entire career in a Sacramento uniform. Come join us Saturday, August 20, as we retire Ruthie's jersey in a special ceremony while the Monarchs take on the defending WNBA Champions, the Seattle Storm.


http://www.wnba.com/monarchs/


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bolton's number is raised to rafters 



> "I never would have imagined it," the original Monarch said. "It was all so new."
> 
> Bolton became the franchise's first player to receive that honor. Sacramento hung a "GM" jersey for retired general manager Jerry Reynolds last summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

That woman still has the guns...


----------

